# Bielefeld city jam 2009!



## Sele666 (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## Hertener (24. Juli 2009)

Gute Idee. Mal gucken, was das Wetter her gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (24. Juli 2009)

Wie der Herr Hertener schon sagt , wenn das Wetter  ok ist werden wir uns auch auf den Weg nach Bielefeld machen .


----------



## Sele666 (27. Juli 2009)

jau jungs macht ma ran... gibbt ne menge schick neugemachte rampen und fette fette party....


----------



## Hertener (28. Juli 2009)

Yo, fragt sich nur noch, ob dem Heizer sein Auto groß genug ist, oder ob ich besser mit der Bahn anreise.


----------

